# Taking Proofreading and Copyediting Jobs through the end of 2020...



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey, KBoarders...

I "officially" retired from editing in early 2019 so I could devote my time to my own writing -- but I'm taking a bit of a hiatus from full-time writing for the next few months to give the creative side of my brain a chance to rest and recharge.

So, I'm game for some proofreading and editing jobs if you need someone in a pinch!

I took down my webpage when I left the biz, but I think you can find the answers to whatever questions you might have here in this thread. As before, my prices are $.003/word for proofreading, and $.004-$.006/word for copyediting, depending on how much work the MS needs. (I'll note that if you ask for proofreading, this should be a MS that's already been reviewed by another editor and just needs a final set of eyes to catch any remaining glitches.)

I'll take any genre except erotica and anything with more than very brief mentions of torture, humiliation, or rape. Also, please, no mega-novels -- nothing longer than 60-80K.

You can reach me at: ficwriter1966cd (at) gmail.com.

I look forward to chatting with you about your book!

--------------------------

Hi, KBoarders...

Someone commented recently that we freelance editors should market ourselves more strongly -- that we should tell you why we're the right choice in a crowded field.

Why pick me?

*I've had decades of practice.* I've only been a professional editor for two years (today is my 2nd anniversary, in fact), but prior to that I was a secretary for 38 years, for bosses who insisted on _quality_. They wanted everything that left our desks to be letter-perfect--which meant it was up to me to haul out the magnifying glass and go through each and every document line by line, word by word. And every year, my evaluations pointed out that "Carol's attention to detail is remarkable."

*I care.* I didn't zero in on that A+ level of quality because it meant pats on the back from my bosses. I did it because what left my desk was important to me. What I was presenting to our clients was important to me. I feel the same way about the books I publish. I do my own editing--and if you take a Look Inside any of the books in my signature, you'll see what I sign off on.

*I know where you're coming from. * I've been a writer for 50 years. That's a LOT of stories. (Something like 8 million words' worth.) I know what it feels like to type that first word on the page... and to finally type the last word. I've been there.

*People with serious credentials have given me a thumbs-up--and the gift of their knowledge and experience.* "My GOD, she knows how people talk." That was a well-respected TV writer with a list of credits a mile long, responding to a script of mine. Another of my scripts scored me a writing internship at _Star Trek: TNG_, where one of the producers told me that my work was "like a cool drink of water on a hot day." Working with those talented and generous people taught me how to spot a lot of flaws: continuity mistakes, pacing problems, dropped plot threads, and so on.

*I'll give you my honest opinion.* That may be a reason not to work with me, if you're looking for someone to pat you on the head and tell you that your manuscript is perfect just as it is. I'm not one of those readers who's willing to wade through a book with a million errors because "there's a good story in there somewhere"--so I won't sign off on something like that. If your book needs more work, I'll tell you. I'll also tell you, as best I can, how to fix what's wrong--how to aim higher.

*I'm fast and reliable.* Yes, I do occasionally come back to a client to ask for another day or two to finish the job--but that's generally because the project has turned out to be more time-consuming than I estimated. Sometimes, my life interferes with work. But, "God willing and the creek don't rise," as a former boss used to say, I'll get your manuscript back to you on time, and sometimes earlier than promised.

To put it simply: I'm good at what I do.

I'll let you think about that, and check out the services I offer over on my web page:
https://caroldavisauthor.com/a-better-look-editing-services/

If you have questions, feel free to PM me here at KBoards, or e-mail me at the address listed on the website. I'm happy to do samples any time.

Thanks, guys! I look forward to working with you!


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

What are the specific genres you're willing to do?  For instance, I write gay romance.  I don't know if you'd be comfortable proofreading that (not that I have a short story at the moment, though I'd love to take you up on this when I do, if you're still available!), but it's not something everyone would be comfortable reading.  I understand; I'm not comfortable reading every genre.  Just wondering.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

HSh said:


> What are the specific genres you're willing to do? For instance, I write gay romance. I don't know if you'd be comfortable proofreading that (not that I have a short story at the moment, though I'd love to take you up on this when I do, if you're still available!), but it's not something everyone would be comfortable reading. I understand; I'm not comfortable reading every genre. Just wondering.


Back to edit just a bit...

I'd be okay with gay romance, but not with gay erotica -- it's not something I'm comfortable with. So... anything that's R-rated or below, I think.


----------



## von19 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh my god your an angel 

Sent from The International Space Station using Tapatalk


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

von19 said:


> Oh my god your an angel
> 
> Sent from The International Space Station using Tapatalk


Doing my bit to help the WC community! Everyone here has offered SO much valuable information, I wanted to do something to give back.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Carol Davis said:


> I'd be okay with romance, but not with erotica -- it's not something I'm comfortable with. So... anything that's R-rated or below, I think.


Thank you!  I don't currently write erotica, so it's all cool. Thanks for answering.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hsh, sounds good!

Your quote didn't pick up the revisions to my previous reply, so I'll clarify a bit more for everyone: I'm not comfortable with gay erotica, but gay romance is absolutely fine.  I think I'd also be kind of uncomfortable with the varieties of erotica that are... off the beaten path, let's say?  But regular guy-meets-girl, M/F erotica is fine.  I'm also fine with horror, SF, fantasy, romance.

The only thing I can think of where I might be unsure of my ability to pick out inaccuracies would be a military-focused story, or something that's very specific about sports.

Hope that helps!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Carol, I have a story that may need your help.

What is your level of familiarity with the Chicago Manual of Style?

The genre of the story I might send your way for "a final set of eyes on it" is contemporary horror/suspense.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

CraigInOregon said:


> Carol, I have a story that may need your help.
> 
> What is your level of familiarity with the Chicago Manual of Style?
> 
> The genre of the story I might send your way for "a final set of eyes on it" is contemporary horror/suspense.


Hi Craig,

Well, I'll admit... I don't work with a manual lying open on the table beside me. I was introduced to the CMS during my college days, but my writing/editing abilities come more from 50 years of active experience. Do you have specific concerns?

Contemporary horror/suspense is a favorite of mine, so I'd be delighted to work with you on your story.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

My main concerns with CMoS familiarity goes mostly to the proper use of the Oxford comma (I'm for it!) and a personal distaste for those who use the AP Libel and Style Manual, invented for journalism and column-inches concerns, in a book publishing context.

(For example, I believe in avoiding visual shortcuts common in journalism, but unacceptable by CMoS book publishing standards. Ex. 1st St. or First Street)

I'll PM you with specifics on the project I expect to be sending you, soon.


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

I can attest to Carol's proofreading prowess. She helped me out with my new short story and not only was the story professionally edited when I got it back, but she was quick and super easy to work with (prompt responses to emails etc. etc.). If you have a work that needs another pair of eyes I really don't think you can find a better person to send your story to for a thorough once over.

Thanks again Carol!

Micah


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Carol,

You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]

Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

CraigInOregon said:


> My main concerns with CMoS familiarity goes mostly to the proper use of the Oxford comma (I'm for it!) and a personal distaste for those who use the AP Libel and Style Manual, invented for journalism and column-inches concerns, in a book publishing context.
> 
> (For example, I believe in avoiding visual shortcuts common in journalism, but unacceptable by CMoS book publishing standards. Ex. 1st St. or First Street)
> 
> I'll PM you with specifics on the project I expect to be sending you, soon.


Gotcha! No, I don't use abbreviations in that way.

Micah: Thanks so much for the kind words! I look forward to working with you again as time goes on. You were a pleasure to work with as well.

Betsy: Thanks for the official welcome! I'm going to take that as a sign that things will go well when I transition into being an "official" proofreader/editor.


----------



## T.C. Beckett (Aug 12, 2013)

This sounds great! I've got a short story that I need to finish reading over myself for initial proofing, but after I'm finished I might have to take you up on this generous offer.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

T.C. Beckett said:


> This sounds great! I've got a short story that I need to finish reading over myself for initial proofing, but after I'm finished I might have to take you up on this generous offer.


I still have availability next week, so by all means drop me a PM when you're ready!


----------



## Philip Harris (Dec 15, 2013)

I've just received a short story back from Carol. I'm extremely happy with the results. Not only was the editing thorough and of a high quality, she gave me some general feedback that will certainly help me improve the story as a whole. Carol was friendly and professional throughout the entire process, replied promptly to my emails and turned the story around very quickly. I will definitely be booking her for future projects.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

I've got a 1k piece of flash fiction, if you're interested. I'd like to think it's already polished, but I haven't had a professional look it over at all, just a ton of beta-readers. Happy for a second look though!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Sophia Feddersen said:


> I've got a 1k piece of flash fiction, if you're interested. I'd like to think it's already polished, but I haven't had a professional look it over at all, just a ton of beta-readers. Happy for a second look though!


Flash fiction is welcome, Sophia! I'll send you a PM with the e-mail address.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Alrighty, sent!


----------



## Oscar Arias (Dec 17, 2013)

Any interest in proofreading short Children's non-fiction?  I have a 4k word book on pirates that is ready to go.

Thanks!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Oscar Arias said:


> Any interest in proofreading short Children's non-fiction? I have a 4k word book on pirates that is ready to go.
> 
> Thanks!


Now, that's something different! Sure, by all means. I'll send you a PM with the e-mail address.


----------



## PanGalacticBlog (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi my last one was 6000 words I'm working on my next one should be similar plan to promote it during my Thursday Google Hangout. I would love to try your service if that is not to long?


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

PanGalacticBlog said:


> Hi my last one was 6000 words I'm working on my next one should be similar plan to promote it during my Thursday Google Hangout. I would love to try your service if that is not to long?


No, 6,000 words isn't too long! Anything up to 20,000 words is fine. I'll send you a PM with the e-mail address.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Carol was very fast and very thorough! Caught all of my stupid mistakes as well as my issue with hyphens.


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Liz French (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Carol

Can/do you proof British English as well as American English? Does it even matter?

Thanks
Liz


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Liz French said:


> Hi Carol
> 
> Can/do you proof British English as well as American English? Does it even matter?
> 
> ...


Hi Liz!

Sure, I can proof British English -- I've corresponded with British friends for many years, read any number of British books, and I'm now in a writing circle with a couple of people who write in British English. So I'm totally fine with that!


----------



## heynonny (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow, your post is a godsend! I'll send you a PM.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

This is timely and appreciated! I've got a 19,000 word short for you. I'll send a PM with more details.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

scottmarlowe said:


> This is timely and appreciated! I've got a 19,000 word short for you. I'll send a PM with more details.


By all means! This coming week is filling up quickly, but I'll still have availability during the last week of May.


----------



## Liz French (Apr 13, 2014)

Carol Davis said:


> Sure, I can proof British English -- I've corresponded with British friends for many years, read any number of British books, and I'm now in a writing circle with a couple of people who write in British English. So I'm totally fine with that!


Wonderful! Now I'm in a race against time to get it ready for you - I'll PM you later this week to see it you still have time.

Thank you!


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

Do you have time for one more short story? It's a new Giffort Street story, about 8,000K.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Marian said:


> Do you have time for one more short story? It's a new Giffort Street story, about 8,000K.


I do still have time! This coming week is pretty well booked, but I have slots available throughout the week of May 26-31.


----------



## Wired (Jan 10, 2014)

Another thumbs-up for Carol. She was fast and thorough. I would certainly work with her on future projects.


----------



## Steve Voelker (Feb 27, 2014)

Just got my edits from Carol. Before I sent it, I would have said it was pretty clean. After getting it back, all the red lines tell me otherwise! Very thorough job. I would not hesitate to use her again or recommend her to anyone.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words!  The stories I've worked on are all so varied -- there's a lot of creativity and imagination amongst the folks here at WC, for sure.  

I still have several stories in the queue waiting to be looked at, but I've got a few slots available late next week.  Room enough for 3 more stories, I think, or 4 if they're short.  So if you'd like to take advantage of my offer (proofreading and light editing for any story 20,000 words or less for FREE), drop me a PM as soon as you can.  I'm shifting into paid mode on June 1.

As mentioned in the OP, I have a B.A. in English and 38 years' experience in proofreading/editing as a secretary and as editor of a popular series of fanzines.  I also edit and proof my own work -- just click on any of the images in my sig to take a peek at those.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Carol just sent back my edit, and it's a very through job. She made everything flow much more smoothly, without changing my voice at all. Thanks Carol!


----------



## T.C. Beckett (Aug 12, 2013)

Got my edit back from Carol!  I try to do most of my editing by myself (and think I do a fairly decent job), but Carol helped me to catch a lot of those little errors and mistakes that you just kind of gloss over when you're reading your own story. She also caught a bad habit of mine and brought it to my attention so that I can watch out for it in the future. She was both fast and thorough, and I was pleased to work with her.  Thanks!


----------



## CWwriter (Mar 13, 2012)

Fast, professional and attentive. I Just this evening received my 7k scifi piece back from Carol and she caught everything I thought I could get away with, and loads I never even considered. Carol delivered what she promised, when she promised. It even looks prettier, too. I will definitely be using her services again in the near future.    

Cheers, Carol


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Just got my edited 19,000 word manuscript back from Carol this morning. She did a great job, adding a lot of polish and providing a number of good suggestions. She was also very receptive to meeting my release schedule, which had a number of hard dates I couldn't change at this point. Overall, very responsive and professional, and I would not hesitate to recommend her or send her more work in the future.

Thanks, Carol!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Carol did a very fast turn around on a 7000 word short story for me. Despite the fact that I have a degree in English and that the dialogue was all British English, Carol had no problem finding lots of small grammatical errors. I can't believe I missed some of those things, thank you so much for polishing it up. I'm happy to recommend!


----------



## riffelbooks (Aug 11, 2013)

Carol, it's time to start charging for your services. She did a fine job on my rather unusual short story. I highly recommend her.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Just sent you a PM.

Also, is it just me, or is there anything more nerve-wracking than sending an editor a written message?!? I feel so judged and inadequate, lol!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I just sent you a PM too.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Many, many thanks to all of you for the kind words -- I'm absolutely delighted that you were happy and satisfied with my work! I've seen an absolute truckload of evidence of the range of talent and creativity here at the WC -- stories of every possible variety, every one of them entertaining and a pleasure to work on. Can't wait to see them up on Amazon! 

I'll be starting paid proofreading/editing work on *June 1*, after I've finished all the stories that came in under the "freebie" offer.

My price is $.002/word for proofreading and light editing (that would be for a MS that's very clean and almost ready for publication), and $.003/word for more extensive copy editing. As I mentioned in the OP, my focus is on shorter works up to 40,000 words, but I'll also take longer jobs if they fit into my schedule. I'll be working on a first-come, first-served basis, with a turnaround time of about 1 day per 20,000 words once I start working on the story -- possibly a bit less, depending on my other responsibilities.

You can also schedule a slot ahead of time, if you're relatively sure of when your story will be ready.

I can also work with you on a more intensive basis to help whip your story into fighting shape... something along the lines of "I'm new at this, and I don't know what I'm doing. I wrote a story, but I know it needs help." Rates for that type of work will be worked out between the two of us. (It's dependent on how much time and effort would be involved.)

If you'd like to book a slot, please PM me, and I'll send you the e-mail address. If you've got questions, you can either post them here or send me a PM.

Here's my web page: http://caroldavisauthor.com/a-better-look-editing-services/

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

Carol did an excellent job!  She caught a couple of typos that multiple other people missed, and she caught a comma that should have been a semicolon.  (I do straight commas or em-dashes with my contemp work as a style choice, but this wasn't contemp, and I should have used a semicolon.)  She also switched a couple of word choices, but she "got" the voice I was using for this particular piece and didn't try to change it into something more modern.

Very nice!  As good as any copy editor I've ever worked with.


----------



## I Give Up (Jan 27, 2014)

Carol did a wonderful job! I didn't have to reject a single edit. She managed to weed out the errors in my manuscript without impacting my voice or writing style. I'm so happy that I contacted her, and if you're on the fence about it, jump on over. You'll be very please with the results!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I've just filled the last available slot for the free editing/proofreading offer.

The web page for my editing services is now "live" -- please pop over and take a look, if you're in need of a proofreader/editor. Slots for the first week of June are filled, but I've got availability beginning June 9.

Looking forward to hearing from and working with you!

Here's the page: http://caroldavisauthor.com/a-better-look-editing-services/


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't have time to do a full write-up on Carol just now, but I'll hit the high points:

1) I was a bad, bad boy, not getting my story to her until Monday afternoon.

2) She was a good, good gal, getting my story back to me in about 24 hours. (~7,000 words)



I often expect the worst of myself, anticipate a sea of red, but Carol's sharp eyes caught as much as I imagine was there to catch... but it wasn't as much as I feared!

Quite pleased with her ear for stuff, her instincts, and the job she did.

Provided that I can afford her (I'm no David McAfee or Blake Crouch yet, so even modest fees like hers are sometimes a stretch) I feel relatively confident that I've finally found a replacement for Everything Indie, the service I used to use.

Yay!


----------



## heynonny (Mar 12, 2014)

Carol is amazing. I thought I had a fairly error-free draft (ha, famous last words) but she caught so many tiny mistakes. The turnaround time was speedy and delivery happened as promised. I'm so pleased, and I will definitely be using her services again.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

I'm also *very* pleased with this free edit and will be using the paid service in future. Great work!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome to June, everybody!

My editing service is now fully up and running, and I'm delighted to be working with so many WC members!

I've been reading some more threads started by folks who are very discouraged with their situation -- they're getting those "You need an editor!" comments, or they've got a story in process, nearing the finish line, and can't afford high prices for editing. That's why I decided to get into the editing business -- I feel terrible when I read something like that, and I'd love to help out. My prices are low, I'm available, and I hope you'll let me give you a helping hand!

My website is here: http://caroldavisauthor.com/a-better-look-editing-services/. Take a look, and if you've got any questions, please feel free to ask, either by commenting here or via PM or e-mail.

I edit all genres. My focus is on short works (40K and under), but I'm glad to take on a full-length book if I have a slot open. Turnaround is about 1 day per 25K, once I start working. Payment is via Paypal, and I work in Track Changes in Word.

As a reminder, my price for proofreading and light edits is $.002/word (that's $20 per 10,000 words). More involved editing is $.003/word ($30 per 10,000 words). I have openings beginning next Monday (June 9), so let's chat!

Thanks again, guys. It's a privilege to help out a group as terrific as this one.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Those prices are a steal!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

The book Carol helped me with is now available. (It's the newest addition in my sig-line.)

I just re-read it again on my Kindle and I've yet to spot an oversight by her.

Dare I call it "my most well-proofed book to date?"

Because as soon as I do, someone's sure to pick up a copy and find SOMETHING. But they'll have to look pretty hard, this time, methinks.

She's earned my biz...


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you so much, Craig, Paul, Ani, HSh, and S.R.F!  When I decided to step into the editing business, I had no idea whether it would be any kind of a success, and I'm just thrilled beyond belief that you guys have been happy with my work.

Craig, it's exciting to see that cover!  Best of luck with the book.  

My schedule for June is almost fully booked, though I could probably squeak in a very short project or two.  And July is filling up quickly, so if you'd like to talk to me about an upcoming project, don't wait too long!  Right now I have availability for short projects from July 2-9.

Thanks again, everyone!  It's a joy getting to know all of you through our e-mails and your work.


----------



## I Give Up (Jan 27, 2014)

Just giving Carol a bump. I had her reproof my entire Claimed serial and she did a wonderful job. Sending her the manuscript for my next release tomorrow, hurry up and book her before I snatch up all of her open spots this summer!


----------



## Pete Joison (Apr 26, 2014)

You've got a lot of great feedback here Carol! Sounds like your new venture is off to a flying start.

You also sound like just what I need. I'll send you an email about my short story.


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

I would give Carol BIG 2 thumbs up - she's a delight to work with, has very fast turnaround and is, in all other ways, awesome.


----------



## I Give Up (Jan 27, 2014)

Carol has a very nonintrusive style when it comes to proofreading. She corrects all the mistakes and points out when something doesn't make sense, without critiquing the actual plot, which I love. I'm in the process of updating my manuscripts throughout the different sales channels. As of next week, every single one of my publications will have been proofed by her, and I couldn't be more pleased with the results.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks, Viola and Maia!  It's a delight to work with both of you.

I have some dates open for shorter works (40K and under) in late July and early August.  At the moment, September and October are wide open.  If anyone would like to book some time, just shoot me a PM.  

**Please note: due to time constraints, I'm unable to do extremely extensive line or developmental editing.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Right. So. I needed an editor to make sure my latest book (Diabolus) was ready for launch, and Carol happened to have an opening right at the time I needed it. She did a fantastic job. I know it's cliche, but I really thought the book was ready to go, and just wanted her to do a last minute check. I ended up having to fix a significant amount of problems that my brain can no longer see within my own work. It wasn't a lot of red marks just to seem like she was valuable and earning her money, either. 

Not only is she excellent and proofing and editing, she's very friendly and has a great sense of humor (and doesn't mind that I curse like a sailor sometimes). This quality is very important to me, though of course not as much as competence, but still, it makes it easy to decide to work with her again.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

An update for you guys: the editing business has taken off far better than I ever thought it would -- the result being that I'm fully booked until November!

I can still find an opening here and there if you have a very, VERY short work, say 5-6,000 words max.

In the meantime, I wanted to thank my fantastic, astonishingly creative clients, and everyone else here at WC for your support and advice. I had no idea if I could get an editing business up and running at all, let alone end up with all the work I could possibly handle. I'm in awe. *Thank you*.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi everyone --

I have a small opening in my schedule due to the illness of one of my regular clients, so if you've got a short book that needs proofreading and/or light copy editing, I'd love to work with you!

The days I have open are September 29 and October 2. I generally do about 25K a day, so I could do either two stories of that size (one piece each day), or one longer work up to 50K.

I work in Track Changes in Word, so I'd need a Word document from you. Payment is through PayPal when the work is finished. The fee is $.003/word for proofreading, and $.004/word for copy editing.

You can find more information on my web page: http://caroldavisauthor.com/a-better-look-editing-services/

If you've got any questions, please feel free to ask. If you're interested in booking either or both of these open slots, you can comment here, send me a PM, or e-mail me (the e-mail address is at the top of the web page).

And... thanks again to my terrific clients! They keep me so busy that this is the first opening I've been able to offer in quite a while!

*Updating*: I've filled both slots. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi, all...

Some of my regular clients have done a bit of reshuffling of their schedules, so I've got a bunch of available time to do some new editing/proofreading projects during the next 2 weeks!

My usual focus is on short works, but I could squeeze in a novel up to 80K or so.

Proofreading is $.003/word. Copy editing is $.004/word. Turnaround time is about 1 day per 25,000 words. (Due to time constraints, I don't do line or developmental editing.)

You can find more information about my services at my web page, here: http://caroldavisauthor.com/a-better-look-editing-services/

If you've got questions, or would like to book an editing slot, you can send me a PM here at KBoards or contact me via e-mail. My e-mail address is at the top and bottom of my web page.

I look forward to working with you!


----------



## Twizzlers (Feb 6, 2014)

Another HUGE believer in Carol here everyone. I couldn't do it without her.


----------



## Daniel Cane (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow! Carol is as fast as Flash and as speedy as Superwoman. She done a great job on my book and I recommend her.
Yes, there were more typos than I thought there would be and she found them.
Thanks Carol.


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

Let me add my voice to the chorus praising Carol's work. She's fast, has an incredibly sharp eye, is understanding and flexible with crises that might cause you to blow a deadline, and best yet, a true pleasure to work with. I've been sending her my work since June, and have already scheduled my projects with her out till early April of next year. Fantastic!


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Carol, how far out are you booked these days?


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Maia said:


> Carol, how far out are you booked these days?


I've got a few small openings between now and the end of the year. I just started making bookings for 2015 this afternoon, so there's a lot of availability there. It would be great to work with you again, Maia!


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Just wanted to give a quick plug to Carol Davis.  She's great at finding my mistakes and really nice to work with!!    Definitely recommended from me...although I sort of wish I could just keep her to myself!  But not in a creepy way.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks, Hollis, Phil, Daniel and JRyan! Kudos right back at ya -- you're all terrific to work with!

I've got a few available dates left in December, and I'm now booking for January-March 2015 for proofreading ($.003/word) and copy editing ($.004/word). All genres, any length up to about 90-95K.

There's more detailed info on my web page: http://caroldavisauthor.com/a-better-look-editing-services/

If you're looking for help with your upcoming project, drop me a PM here or an e-mail -- the e-mail address is at the top and bottom of my web page.

Happy Black Friday, all!


----------



## CVan (Jun 15, 2014)

I just wanted to add my voice to those who have been singing Carol's praises. She's edited all five of the books in my HIDDEN series, and she's been absolutely wonderful to work with. Her attention to detail is amazing, and she really "gets" my writing style. Sometimes, you worry when working with an editor that the changes they suggest will mess with the voice you're trying to establish. This definitely wasn't the case with Carol. She is great at smoothing, fixing, and making things flow better while still keeping the tone of the work as well as the author's individual voice in mind. 


So she's done five books with me, and I'm already hounding her about how far in advance I can schedule with her for 2015.    I highly recommend working with Carol for your copyediting and proofreading needs.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi, everyone!

I'm coming up on my first anniversary as a full-time editor -- can't believe it's gone by so fast!

I've worked with a number of terrific KBoarders, and would love to get acquainted with more of you, so I'm bumping up my post to say hi to the new WC members and to folks who may not have noticed me before. 

There's been a lot of concern lately about the cost of having a book professionally edited before publication, particularly for new authors on a limited budget. My prices are very competitive: $.003/word for proofreading, and $.004-$.005 for copy editing (price depending on how much work your MS needs).

I understand that for some folks, that still sounds very expensive, so I can offer you this: for $20 I'll take a look at your manuscript and point out to you where some of the problems lie, so that you can give the book another spit-and-polish on your own. Do you need to focus on punctuation? Is your dialogue clunky? Is your sentence structure awkward? I'll help you decide where to focus your efforts. (Please note that this isn't a full beta read, or a developmental edit -- just pointing you in the right direction.)

My focus is on shorter works (short stories and novellas), but I'd be happy to talk with you about longer books as well.

*What I'm looking for this spring is to mix things up a bit!* Most of the books that have come my way this past year are PNR (paranormal romance), but I'd love to chat with you about working in other genres so I can add some variety to my calendar. SF, mysteries, thrillers, westerns, sweet romance -- bring it on! As you can see from my sig, I write in a variety of genres, and my reading list is all over the map, so chances are I'm very familiar with your "neck of the woods." (The only genre I don't work in is erotica.)

You'll find testimonials from happy KBoarders here in this thread, and on my web page: http://caroldavisauthor.com/a-better-look-editing-services/.

If you're interested, drop me a PM and let's talk! I look forward to "meeting" you!


----------



## Twizzlers (Feb 6, 2014)

Jessica Ryan here (jessicaryanbooks.com). I'm another person throwing my name in the hat for Carol. She's amazing, timely, professional and she does a clean job. She's very easy to talk to and work with and she bends over backwards to accomodate any special needs or problems you have. 
She's also bailed me out at the last minute more than once. I love her and can't imagine using anyone else.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Carol did a great job for me on Deadly Journey in July 2014 and I highly recommend her to edit your books. But with Deadly Journey at 110,000 words, it was a bit on the long side for what she was looking for at the time and from her notes on here that still looks to be the case. It is a pity really as I'll have another of the same word length  ready this year.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Decon said:


> Carol did a great job for me on Deadly Journey in July 2014 and I highly recommend her to edit your books. But with Deadly Journey at 110,000 words, it was a bit on the long side for what she was looking for at the time and from her notes on here that still looks to be the case. It is a pity really as I'll have another of the same word length ready this year.
> 
> Highly recommended.


Hi, Declan! I can handle longer works, if you book far enough ahead that I've got plenty of time available on the schedule. Why don't we touch base when you've got a target date in mind, and see if we can work something out?


----------



## Chinmoy Mukherjee (Apr 26, 2014)

Will you be able to accept payment via freelancer? else what all payment mode do you support?


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Online Books said:


> Will you be able to accept payment via freelancer? else what all payment mode do you support?


Payment is through PayPal. I confess that I've never heard of Freelancer.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Carol Davis said:


> Hi, Declan! I can handle longer works, if you book far enough ahead that I've got plenty of time available on the schedule. Why don't we touch base when you've got a target date in mind, and see if we can work something out?


That's great. I'm not in any hurry. I'm looking at early August, for publication Sept 2015. The first draft is finished, but it'll take me until then to do my own editing and possible structural changes in and among writing another book. You can book it if you have a space then for a copy edit. Hopefully I should have another book ready for the end of the year which is a third of the way through and I'm trying to keep that at 90,000 words.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Decon said:


> That's great. I'm not in any hurry. I'm looking at early August, for publication Sept 2015. The first draft is finished, but it'll take me until then to do my own editing and possible structural changes in and among writing another book. You can book it if you have a space then for a copy edit. Hopefully I should have another book ready for the end of the year which is a third of the way through and I'm trying to keep that at 90,000 words.


Sounds good! I've made a note that you'll have something ready in August. Good luck with the writing!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

I've gotten a lovely testimonial from an author that he's given me permission to share!

_Carol was fantastic to work with, a true professional in every way----but a person too, kind and wise and understanding. Maybe it shouldn't be, but the latter might have been the most important part for me. For an introvert like myself, the open, easy, and conversational rapport was a real blessing. In the end, I felt like I'd made a friend, a friend in the business, and for the isolated, insecure new writer, this is a need that cannot be overstated.

Don't misunderstand me; she had a lot of work to do (a lot) and her skill as an editor and storyteller was evident when I received the manuscript back. I was frankly embarrassed by some of the stuff I missed (virtually every page was marked up!) but nothing slipped past her. She brought a speed and efficiency to the project that one only gets after years of experience, and her insights and advice were much more valuable than the fee she received.

Again, a really great experience. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend her to anyone, and I look forward to working with her again._

-- E.S. Taylor, author of the upcoming novel _The Unknown_

I've had a cancellation today, so if you've got a book up to 25,000 words that needs copy editing or proofreading, I'm available! Any genre except erotica.

As a way of "paying forward" Mr. Taylor's thumbs up, I'll drop my fee for today's job to last year's prices: $.002/word for proofreading and $.003/word for copy editing.

Since I can only do one job, the first person I hear from gets the slot. Thanks, guys!

ETA to add: Someone has taken me up on the offer for today's work, but I have availability for books of any length starting July 1!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi, all! I'm coming up on 18 months as a full-time editor, and to celebrate, I've got some specials lined up for KBoarders!

Through the rest of 2016, for KBoarders I'm dropping my proofreading price to $.002/word, and copy editing to $.003-$.004/word (price depending on how much work your MS needs). In addition, each month for the rest of 2016 I'll do one FREE editing job for a KBoards member, up to 50,000 words. How do you score the freebie? Just PM me and tell me why I should pick you. 

There's more information about my services, along with testimonials from happy clients, over at my website:
http://caroldavisauthor.com/a-better-look-editing-services/
My most recent big job? Editing "The Immortality Chronicles" (a science fiction anthology) which is currently #22,183 in the Amazon rankings and going strong a month after release.

My past and current clients include both male and female authors, working in a variety of genres. I'd love to tackle more science fiction, mysteries, thrillers, sweet romance, cozy mysteries, women's lit - pretty much anything except erotica and books with heavy sexual content.

I work quickly - turnaround is generally 1 day per 25,000 words.

Do I have openings in the near future? I do! Two of my regular clients have stepped away from writing for the time being due to family responsibilities, and another is dealing with some health issues, so I have a number of slots available October - December.

If you have questions, please feel free to drop me a PM! I look forward to meeting and working with you.


----------



## MMacLeod (Sep 21, 2015)

Carol, this sounds wonderful, and very affordable. I've been fretting over how to get that final proofread done without breaking the bank. I shall PM you later in the fall for more details when I'm closer to knowing when I'll be ready, but I have a question that others might share so I'll ask you here. As a writer who has not published a book before, I'm not entirely sure which level of service I need. Are you able to help determine this as you go along? For example, if I am having a particularly cocky sort of a day and think I can get away with some bare minimum proofing and you get 10 pages in and the whole thing's a hot mess, will you let me know? Or in the reverse, if I'm feeling totally unworthy and ask you for full copy editing and it turns out there's not much there to do, is that something you would let me know?


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Nicole Carlson said:


> Carol, this sounds wonderful, and very affordable. I've been fretting over how to get that final proofread done without breaking the bank. I shall PM you later in the fall for more details when I'm closer to knowing when I'll be ready, but I have a question that others might share so I'll ask you here. As a writer who has not published a book before, I'm not entirely sure which level of service I need. Are you able to help determine this as you go along? For example, if I am having a particularly cocky sort of a day and think I can get away with some bare minimum proofing and you get 10 pages in and the whole thing's a hot mess, will you let me know? Or in the reverse, if I'm feeling totally unworthy and ask you for full copy editing and it turns out there's not much there to do, is that something you would let me know?


Hi, Nicole! Yes, absolutely -- if it turns out that the job involves more (or less) editing than we envisioned, I'd get in touch with you to talk it over before I proceed. With new clients I suggest that we work on a sample together, so we can both see what the situation is.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi, KBoarders!

Hope you're having a spectacular holiday season!

I've found myself with a little unexpected free time this week, and am available to copy edit or proofread your book!

The KBoards discount I mentioned above is still in effect through 12/31: $.002/word for proofreading, and $.003-$.004/word for copy editing (depending on how much work your MS needs).  Please keep in mind that this is "final steps" editing, not work on a first draft.

Any genre other than erotica and anything with "dark" content (heavy violence or abuse) is fine.

If you're interested, drop me a PM here at KBoards or an e-mail to ficwriter1966cd (at) gmail.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Carol, it sounds like we could be a good fit as I write sweet romance, generally around the 25k mark. I currently use beta readers for what I call plot editing, and I already have a proof reader that I like, so what I am really after is something in between the two, like a professional editor to check over my final draft before it goes for proofing. I think that is developmental editing? Not sure...


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

Carol is wonderful. Just edited my Montgomery Vale first in a series book.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Carol has edited several of my books under various pen names including my most recent fantasy release _Soul Stealer_.

She is conscientious, quick, great to work with, exceedingly reasonable, and very knowledgeable.

Many thanks, Carol!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words, Patrice and Joe! It's a pleasure to work with you too. 



Evenstar said:


> Hi Carol, it sounds like we could be a good fit as I write sweet romance, generally around the 25k mark. I currently use beta readers for what I call plot editing, and I already have a proof reader that I like, so what I am really after is something in between the two, like a professional editor to check over my final draft before it goes for proofing. I think that is developmental editing? Not sure...


Evenstar, I'd love to talk with you further about your books. I've sent you a PM.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Happy New Year, KBoarders! I've added some new services for 2016:

*Blurb Doctoring*: Is your "blurb" (book synopsis) not drawing in readers? I'll review it with you and help you whip it into shape. The price will range from $5 to $15 depending on how much back-and-forth we need to do.

*Developmental Editing for Short Works*: Do you have a short story or novelette that doesn't feel "right" -- one that needs some tinkering, but you're not sure what's missing? I'll help you zero in on plot, characterization, tone, scene structure, and so on. Fee: $.005/$.008/word, depending on how much back-and-forth is needed. (Please note: developmental editing is available only for works of 20,000 words or less.)

*"Big Picture" Beta Reading*: "Is this any good?" That's a question we've all asked ourselves when that new book is finished. I can give you a second opinion in a "big picture" way -- tell you whether the plot moves along properly, whether the characters are realistic and interesting, whether your dialogue is solid enough, and what level of editing the manuscript still needs. (Please note, this is not a developmental edit -- I won't be examining the book chapter by chapter, page by page.) The fee is $.002/word. The turnaround time depends on my schedule.

My copy editing and proofreading services are still available, as well, at the same low prices as 2015!

I know there are a lot of editors to choose from these days, and that budget is an issue for a lot of you. I'm very grateful to all of the authors who've trusted me to help them with their books, and hope that you'll give me the opportunity to do a sample for you if we haven't worked together before. If you pop over to my web page, (http://caroldavisauthor.com/a-better-look-editing-services/) you'll find testimonials from happy KBoarders I've worked with, and more information about my services. I edit and proofread my own books, so if you'd like a solid example of my work, just click on any of the books in my sig.

I'm happy to answer questions and/or do a sample for you at any time. Hope we can work together soon!


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Carol

Congratulations on your new services for 2016. I wish you offered Developmental Editing for Short Works last year. 

Anyway, I wish you much success.

For anyone looking for an excellent editor. I highly recommend Carol's editing services.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Happy Saturday, KBoarders!

If you've got a book that needs to be copy edited or proofread in time for a Valentine's Day release, give me a shout!  I've got openings during the next couple of weeks.

And John, thank you for the kind words!  I hope you're seeing a lot of success with your books!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

It's spring cleanup time... for those books that need a helping hand!

I've got editing slots available for April and beyond, for both short and long manuscripts. I'm always glad to chat with new clients, and am happy to provide a sample for you.

Need a final proofread to check for those last few stubborn bloopers? A copy edit to smooth things out a bit? Or an in-depth look at your new story? Let's talk!

You can find all the details about my editing services at my web page: http://caroldavisauthor.com/a-better-look-editing-services/

Good luck with those new books!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey, KBoarders!

Are you whipping those new summer releases into shape? I offer a variety of editing services that will help you polish that book till it gleams! I keep my prices low so that I can assist authors whose budgets are limited.

Check out my services at my web page:
https://caroldavisauthor.com/a-better-look-editing-services/

Looking forward to working with you!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't get too busy, Carol. I'm on the home straight of my next book, so I'll be contacting you soon.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Raquel Lyon said:


> Don't get too busy, Carol. I'm on the home straight of my next book, so I'll be contacting you soon.


Sounds good, Raquel! Sending good mojo your way for finishing up -- those last bits can sure be a wrestling match sometimes!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

You're not wrong. I need that mojo. The last three chapters have had me by the throat for over a month now, but I'm determined they're not going to strangle me.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Raquel Lyon said:


> You're not wrong. I need that mojo. The last three chapters have had me by the throat for over a month now, but I'm determined they're not going to strangle me.


I've had pretty decent luck this time (with my new trilogy) by writing the final scene, and then working backwards to fill in the whole. It's that stuff in the middle that gives me the worst trouble! It's like seeing your target off in the distance and trying over and over again to hit it with a rock when your pitching arm is completely worn out.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey, KBoarders! I've responded to the recent comment (in another thread) that said we freelance editors should market ourselves more aggressively -- that we should TELL you why you should hire us. Just scroll up to the top post in this thread to read my thoughts.

I've got some openings left this month, and throughout the summer.

Check out my web page for the services I offer: 
https://caroldavisauthor.com/a-better-look-editing-services/

I edit all genres except erotica, and anything that's overly dark (graphic violence, explicit rape, etc.).

I look forward to working with you!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Carol is outstanding. She edited Dead Ascent for me and I hope to have the second installment of the series ready for her soon. Can not recommend her enough!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Happy 2017, KBoarders!

I've got 3 levels of editing services to offer for the new year:

-- Proofreading ($.003/word): For manuscripts that need just one final look from a fresh set of eyes before you hit PUBLISH.

-- Copy Editing ($.004/word): For manuscripts that need a little light tweaking on top of the proofreading.

-- Line Editing ($.006/word): This is for authors who have trouble with punctuation, verb tenses, smooth dialogue, overuse of words and actions, and so on.

I'd be happy to do a sample for you, up to 2,000 words.

Turnaround time is generally 1 day per 10,000 words, though faster turnaround can be negotiated if my schedule allows.

You can check out my webpage at https://caroldavisauthor.com/a-better-look-editing-services/. You can also PM me here at KBoards, or email me (email address is on the webpage).

Looking forward to chatting with you about those new books!


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

I for one can't recommend Carol enough. I'll definitely be bugging you for editing this year! I am working towards launching a new pen name and trilogy all at the same time. I'm just a slooooooooooooooooooooooow writer.
Happy New Year, Carol!
Maia


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Maia Sepp said:


> I for one can't recommend Carol enough. I'll definitely be bugging you for editing this year! I am working towards launching a new pen name and trilogy all at the same time. I'm just a slooooooooooooooooooooooow writer.
> Happy New Year, Carol!
> Maia


Thanks, Maia! I'd love to work with you again -- just give me a shout when you're ready! And Happy New Year to you as well.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey, KBoarders! I'm offering a Valentine's Day special for anyone hustling to get a book published in time for the holiday.

Proofreading -- $.002/word
Copy Editing -- $.003/word

This offer is good for any Valentine's-themed books and other types of romance. (No erotica, sorry.)

I also have editing slots available at my regular prices for any other type of book. Best way to contact me is via email: ficwriter1966cd (at) gmail.

And finally... I've started publishing a series of TIPS FROM THE EDITOR at my blog. Several are up already, and I'm planning to post new ones at least 2-3 times a week. You can check them out at https://caroldavisauthor.com/

Looking forward to working with you!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey, KBoarders --

I'm running a proofreading special this week, during the East Coast snowpocalypse.  I'm hibernating at home with a free schedule, ready and able to help you out!

If your book is ready for a final set of eyes, I'll proof it for you for the crazy bargain price of $.001/word. First come, first served, any length under 80K.

Any genre but erotica.

You can reach me at ficwriter1966cd (at) gmail.

Stay warm out there!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey, KBoarders...

I've got a lot of flexibility in my schedule now for a variety of reasons, so I thought I'd share the "happy" with my fellow KBoards members!

For the rest of the spring (through June 30), I'm offering a huge discount to new clients so that we can get to know each other. Proofreading is only $.001/word and copyediting $.003/word for any length book, any genre other than erotica.

You can reach me at: ficwriter1966cd (at) gmail.com.

And there's more info about my services at my website: https://caroldavisauthor.com/a-better-look-editing-services/

I look forward to chatting with you soon!

P.S. Don't be afraid to ask, "Can you help me out right now?" There's always a possibility that my schedule is open, or that I'll be able to juggle things around a bit in an emergency.
Don't assume your book is too long or too short -- I've edited everything from short-shorts to 200K epic fantasy.
Don't assume I can't handle your genre -- I've edited sweet romance, steamy romance, SF, epic fantasy, mystery/thrillers, non-fiction in a variety of fields, and I'm always game for something new!

And I'm always glad to do a sample for you.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Just a reminder that my special offer is still in effect -- proofreading for $.001/word and copy editing for $.003/word!

I can also cut you a deal on line editing, developmental editing, and beta reading.

Drop me a note if you're interested!  My email address is ficwriter1966cd (at) gmail.com.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi, KBoarders!

Looking for a proofread or copy edit of that Christmas story that's almost ready to publish? After a very busy summer and fall, I've now got openings starting on December 1. I'd love to work with you on your holiday stories, or anything else you've got in the works! (Please note, I focus on shorter works, and I accept almost any genre except erotica.)

My rates are still the same: $.003/word for proofreading and $.004-$.006 for copy editing, depending on how much work your manuscript needs.

I've also got openings after January 1, throughout 2018.

You can find more info about my services here at my website: https://caroldavisauthor.com/a-better-look-editing-services/

Or you can contact me via email at ficwriter1966cd (at) gmail.com.

I hope to chat with you soon!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey, KBoarders!

I've had a sudden cancellation, so I have the next several days (today through February 19) open for proofreading and/or light copy editing.

My rates are $.003/word for proofreading and $.004/word for light copy editing.

Anything up to 50-60K is fine, all genres accepted except erotica.

You can reach me through my editing email address, ficwriter1966cd (at) gmail.com.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Good morning, KBoarders!

I've had another last-minute cancellation, so I can take on a proofreading job starting tomorrow (March 14), up to 60K. Special price:  $.002/word.

I can also do light copy editing up to around 40-50K, for the special price $.003/word.

You can reach me by email at ficwriter1966cd (at) gmail.com.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi, KBoarders!

Got a short story or novella you'd like to have looked at by a fresh set of eyes?

I'm running a summer special for new clients: I'll proofread any MS up to 40,000 words for $20.  Scheduling is first-come, first served.

You can reach me via email at ficwriter1966cd (at) gmail.com.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

That is a bargain and a half!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey, KBoarders --

After 5 years, I'm retiring from the editing game to devote my time to my own books, and I wanted to say "thank you" to everyone at KBoards who supported me, cheered me on, and became my clients. It's been an honor to help you polish your book babies, and I wish you all lots of good luck as the indy publishing business rolls along.

If you'd like to check out my new pen name (which is focused on sweet romance), you can find my new website at:
https://booksbycarrieannhope.com/

Thanks again!
Carol


----------



## PhoenixFromTheAshes (Oct 1, 2018)

Now your _real_ work starts. 

Happy writing!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

PhoenixFromTheAshes said:


> Now your _real_ work starts.
> 
> Happy writing!


Yup, I'm discovering that! SO much to do. But it's fun. (Mostly.)


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Best of luck, Carol!

You've been a joy to work with.

I wish you much joy and success in your new efforts!


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Congratz and good luck!


----------



## Melanie Underwood (Aug 31, 2015)

Good luck with the writing.

Sean Campbell mentioned your post to me as I'm looking for more editing work so if any of your - obviously very happy - clients are looking for a new editor, I'd be delighted to take on more work this year.  I offer free samples, a discount on my rate for the first novel, and am more than happy to put anyone interested in touch with some of the authors I've worked with over the last few years so that you can 'check me out'!


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

*SOB*. Best of luck, Carol. You rock.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Melanie Underwood said:


> Good luck with the writing.
> 
> Sean Campbell mentioned your post to me as I'm looking for more editing work so if any of your - obviously very happy - clients are looking for a new editor, I'd be delighted to take on more work this year. I offer free samples, a discount on my rate for the first novel, and am more than happy to put anyone interested in touch with some of the authors I've worked with over the last few years so that you can 'check me out'!


Thanks, Melanie! Can you PM me with your website address?

Thanks also to Joe and Maia, always a joy to work with! I hope you guys will keep in touch. 

And Blerg et al., thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

Carol Davis said:


> Hey, KBoarders --
> 
> After 5 years, I'm retiring from the editing game to devote my time to my own books, and I wanted to say "thank you" to everyone at KBoards who supported me, cheered me on, and became my clients. It's been an honor to help you polish your book babies, and I wish you all lots of good luck as the indy publishing business rolls along.
> 
> ...


Wishing you all the best, Carol. Thanks for all your help through the years.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Carol Davis said:


> Hey, KBoarders --
> 
> After 5 years, I'm retiring from the editing game to devote my time to my own books, and I wanted to say "thank you" to everyone at KBoards who supported me, cheered me on, and became my clients. It's been an honor to help you polish your book babies, and I wish you all lots of good luck as the indy publishing business rolls along.
> 
> ...


Noooooo!!!
I was just about to book you and got 'page not found' on your website! I am so sad now!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Raquel Lyon said:


> Noooooo!!!
> I was just about to book you and got 'page not found' on your website! I am so sad now!


I'm sad too! But it was time to focus on my own work and try to get things up to speed. I appreciate all your confidence in me and wish you lots of luck with the new books!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey, KBoarders...

I "officially" retired from editing in early 2019 so I could devote my time to my own writing -- but I'm taking a bit of a hiatus from full-time writing for the next few months to give the creative side of my brain a chance to rest and recharge.

So, I'm game for some proofreading and editing jobs if you need someone in a pinch!

I took down my webpage when I left the biz, but I think you can find the answers to whatever questions you might have here in this thread. As before, my prices are $.003/word for proofreading, and $.004-$.006/word for copyediting, depending on how much work the MS needs. (I'll note that if you ask for proofreading, this should be a MS that's already been reviewed by another editor and just needs a final set of eyes to catch any remaining glitches.)

I'll take any genre except erotica and anything with more than very brief mentions of torture, humiliation, or rape. Also, please, no mega-novels -- nothing longer than 60-80K.

You can reach me at:  ficwriter1966cd (at) gmail.com.

I look forward to chatting with you about your book!


----------

